# What breed, if any is this cat?



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

My kitten has short legs, and I am wondering if by any chance the mother looks like she is a certain breed, or maybe even mix, that would have short legs, as I am not sure as to why my cat has the short legs.

This is the picture of the mother


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

See the sticky at the top of the forum:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

Basically it says that every defining characteristic is just a gene. Your kitty has the gene for short legs. Munchkins are a breed with short legs -- but they just became a breed from selective breeding of a naturally ocurring mutation -- just like in your kitten. Your mama cat looks like a domestic longhair and she's beautiful. Her kitten is a domestic with short legs.  Usually you can't officially call a cat by a specific breed name unless it's registered and it has a record of 4-5 generations of that breed -- but Munchkins are one of those breeds where sometimes the parents have long legs and are just a carrier for short. So I'm not sure what the rules are there. I do know that A) you can't officially call it a munchkin b/c it has no papers, is not registered, cannot get registered, and does not have breeding parents. B) you can unofficially call it whatever you want. and C) you have cute kitties.


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ive seen munchkin cats, but her legs arent that short. Theyre short, but not like that.

I am pretty sure that the father was a maine **** cat, as one of kittens has very coonish features.

The mom is a pretty cat, but she is not ours actually, we probably would have gotten her if we didnt have Molly and Peaches already.

You can see the kittens in my signature, theyre the ones on the ends. You cant see the coonish look to the one on the left in that picture, but shse defenently has the mane and all that stuff.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

In response to your Maine **** theory, I would again recommend that thread I linked you too. And as for the short legs thing -- there are no other breeds of cats that are known for having short legs, and Maine Coons especially are VERY large cats. I doubt you have a purebred running around breeding with random strays. It sounds like it's just a gene that the kitten got due to random breeding. Are your cats neutered?


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah, they came spayed. 

I dont know if the mom was osmeones cat and they didnt want her after she was pregnate or what not.

THe one that has the **** features is pretty big. 

I have seen some other **** mixes, they seem to be the most commen mix Ive seen.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Persians and Siamese are the most common mixes, I believe. Domestic longhairs are VERY common. Did you read that thread? Maine Coons can reach 30 pounds. And yet, just because the cat is big, has long hair, and a square muzzle...does not make it a Maine ****. Read the thread -- it's helpful.


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

I already read it. 

Actually, there are quite a few main **** mixes around me. There are some breeders in near by towns, and if you fo to shelters, you always see at least 2 **** mixes.

my mom had a female **** when she was younger, and it only got to be 12 pounds. It did die young though, so it may have been sick.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

And do you know that often shelters list DLHs as Maine **** mixes to get them adopted faster? Not trying to be a jerk -- just stating facts.


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

Theyre mostly from the area's where the cats are breed. I can tell the diffrence between a **** and a DLH. As these coons are pretty big cats, even the babies.

But they all dont look like coons,

on another foirum this persons Maine **** and Domestic cat mated, and one of the babies was a short hair cat that looked like a taby.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds cute, but it's too bad that she let that happen with her cats. And yeah -- sometimes that happens where kittens don't look like the parents. I bet there are SO many siamese mixes out there at this point, but most of them look like dshs.


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

Arent siamise cats kind of simple? 

Any ways, I have seen lots of Siamese mixes as well, and there were quite a few white ones.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Not sure what you mean by "kind of simple" -- they are just as "simple" as any other breed of cat, I would say...meaning that they have just as many defining characteristics. I have seen all sorts of siamese mixes -- varying from pointed to tabby and everything in between. I've seen a few tuxedos that were siamese mixes, some black solids, and orange tabbies. It could really look like anything I think...depending on what the other parent looked like.


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

I mean like mentally. Ive herd that siamese cats usually had retardation.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Will2005 said:


> I mean like mentally. Ive herd that siamese cats usually had retardation.


Ummm...that's not true in the least...


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

The siamese I have been fostering is very smart.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Will2005 said:


> I mean like mentally. Ive herd that siamese cats usually had retardation.


lol. I think your sources are a bit off. This greatly reduces the credibility of this thread.


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

only of the siamese thing, that was word of ear from a person that had two.


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't know who this person you are reffering to is, but siamese cats are actually known for being exceptionally smart, not retarded.


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think it matters all cats are wonderful smart or not for all I care cats could be even more stupid than peanuts they are extremley beautiful every breed. But thats just my opinion (I really sound like a snob now don't I?)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Will2005 said:


> only of the siamese thing, that was word of ear from a person that had two.


As an owner of two Siamese cats, who has had many, many cats in her life, I can tell you that I have never had a cat more intelligent. In fact, they are the most intelligent and most loving cats I have ever had the privilege to live with. 

I have had some extremely intelligent DSH and DLH cats also, but none of them was more intelligent or as loving as my Siamese. What a wonderful breed they are. I have had some amazing DSH and DLH cats also. In fact, one of them saved us from a house fire. It's just that purebred cats are bred specifically for certain traits. Intelligence is one of them.


----------

